# No Prizes For Guessing The Contents Of This Box!



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Oooooo.... (that's what I said when I pulled this from the bubblewrap)


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't usually start a dedicated topic for a new arrival, but this exceeded my expectations so much that I wanted to show it off share it right away!























































80s made NOS Raketa commissioned by the distributor for Italy. I am exceptionally pleased with this one


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow...that is a beauty. May I ask where you got it??


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Wow...that is a beauty. May I ask where you got it??


Agree nice one liking the strap too the hands are lovely what a watch


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wowzers. I like the squared off lugs and crown shoulders. I don't know much about the Soviet/Russian watches (but have been lurking in this forum now and then), can you tell us a bit more about it and its specs (seeing as you're already showing it off sharing your new acquisition with us)? What's the beat rate?

I'm not sure I'll get into these, but I can well appreciate the joy that a 30 year old NOS find brings. Happy happy, joy joy!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting - where's the URSS tho'? - :lol:

The dial is very retro and reminiscent of a Sturmanski at a distance, what kind of engine is under the hood?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mel said:


> Interesting - where's the URSS tho'? - :lol:
> 
> The dial is very retro and reminiscent of a Sturmanski at a distance, what kind of engine is under the hood?


Alternative spelling in Italian "Unione delle Repubbliche Socialiste Sovietiche" (Made for the Italian market per the OP)

BTW love that dial


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Love it.

Item no: 150517421243

Movement is 2609


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well spotted Steve's Dad! Thanks for the comments. I don't know anything about the movement other than it's a 19 jewel manual wind. Anyone got any idea of the beat rate? It's not got the most rapid of ticks, but it's keeping good time.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

AlexC1981 said:


> Well spotted Steve's Dad! Thanks for the comments. I don't know anything about the movement other than it's a 19 jewel manual wind. Anyone got any idea of the beat rate? It's not got the most rapid of ticks, but it's keeping good time.


Solid movement Alex.

watchuseek russian forum has a lot of info.

Raketa 2609

Mechanical lever movement

Manual winding

Diameter 26 mm

Movement height __ mm

Jewels: 16

Functions: hours, minutes, seconds

Shock protection

*Frequency 18000 vph*

Power reserve ~35 hours


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

Very pretty, love those hands :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I was just commenting to my 710 about the hands.

Wow, that is really tempting. The gold dial is very pretty. 4 left at the moment, no indication that I could see as to whether Model A, B, C, or D.

Q: as a 20-30 year old NOS watch, would these need a servicing (oiling at least) to restore lubrication?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mutley said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting - where's the URSS tho'? - :lol:
> ...


Also in Spanish, Portuguese and French(so most Latin based languages). In Portuguese it's UniÃ£o das RepÃºblicas Socialistas SoviÃ©ticas.

That is a great looking watch!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Very Very Nice :thumbsup: .

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

David, I would say that it will be fine without servicing for a while. I wound and set it last night and have been wearing it all day today. I only set it to the nearest minute as there's no hack, but it's only 25 seconds off the minute now over a period of 21 hours.

I have a small confession to make :blush2: I've ordered one with a gold dial and Roman numerals.

The seller has accepted offers of Â£52.00, if anyone's interested in getting one. Although the advert says only four is available, I have noticed that every time he sells one, he updates the advert so that it still says four.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Alex,

Upon seeing this I found your seller. He has told me he's out of model A (white face/arabic) but I have ordered a Model B. What was your experience with him with regards to delivery times?


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I paid 22nd November and received it on the 27th November, which I was pretty impressed with, particularly as I had always heard the Italian postal service was quite poor.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I thought so that's pretty good going. Hope I'm as lucky! Would have loved the arabic version but the roman one seems very elegant too.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> I paid 22nd November and received it on the 27th November, which I was pretty impressed with, particularly as I had always heard the Italian postal service was quite poor.


Not true  The problem is not getting out, is getting in  Those Italian customs boys have a personal rule of "one for you, one for me", if you know what I mean


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats a great looking watch, love the dial & hands, what size is the watch,Â

BR Martin


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

It's 37mm without the crown.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> It's 37mm without the crown.


Thank-youÂ :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay662 (Mar 23, 2010)

Very impressive. I am starting to like Russian models more and more.

Just something very different about them.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Jay662 said:


> Very impressive. I am starting to like Russian models more and more.
> 
> Just something very different about them.


...and very good too. They have a long, long history of horology. Good thing they are getting back in the game, with brands like Volmax and Moscow Classic :thumbsup:

Shame about Vostok Europe though, they moving away from the Russian heritage. They are starting to not qualify as Russian watches in my book: first, they are from Lithuania; second, the last two models have nothing Russian in there except the theme: the Caspian Sea Monster has a Miyota movement, the Anchar a Seiko movement... too bad!


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice watch and cracking photos

well done


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

That's a very nice watch B) B)

I have a Sekonda with similar hands though my Sekonda is only around 35mm (without crown) but very thick compared with my other russian watches...










John


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the post, thread, and pics. Based on reaction here, I popped for one of the remaining Yuris from this seller, as well as an allegedly 80s NOS Vostok Komandirskie (submarine crew). One of them for a Christmas present, one for me ... not sure which.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Thanks for the post, thread, and pics. Based on reaction here, I popped for one of the remaining Yuris from this seller, as well as an allegedly 80s NOS Vostok Komandirskie (submarine crew). One of them for a Christmas present, one for me ... not sure which.


Keep both...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> Keep both...


:naughty: I couldn't. Arrived this morning, a couple of quick snaps, and sent it on to my brother just in time for 12/24. Only realized after wrapping and packaging for Fedex that a NOS Hirsch croc I have around would fit it. Well, I'll let my brother shop for the band HE wants....

James Bond: Excuse me, you did say your clock was correct?

Russian Clerk: Russian clocks are always...


----------

